# Help collectors spot fake and reproduction bottles



## Helpcollectors (Sep 19, 2006)

Hello All bottle collectors,
 Helpcollectors.com is a free service that provides collectors,
 dealers, appraisers and the general public with vital information
 about antiques and collectibles; it helps them spot and identify
 authentic collectibles from fakes and reproductions.

 To do this, however, we need input from you, from collectors,
 dealers, and appraisers and knowledgeable people like you, so that
 our website can truly serve the needs of collectors and dealers
 worldwide. Therefore, we are inviting you to join us and become a
 member of Helpcollectors.com. It costs nothing to join; there is no
 obligation to you.

 We want our members to enjoy their status, and therefore we leave it
 up to you to decide how much information you contribute. You may
 simply choose to use the website as reference guide or for research,
 and provide Authors with valuable feedback or add inputs and advices
 to their contributions, or you may go even further and prefer a more
 active role by putting yourself forward to join the Board of Authors
 for free, the body that acts as guardians for good values, standards
 and authenticity.

 We are very excited about what the future holds for
 Helpcollectors.com. Your contribution is vital, and could have a
 positive effect on the collector and dealer community.

 We look forward to you joining us soon.

 Best Regards,

 Linda L. Dahhane

 Website Administrator,

http://www.helpcollectors.com


----------



## capsoda (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey Linda, Looks like a good idea. If I come up with anything I'll be sure to post it.


----------



## welddigger (Sep 20, 2006)

I might sound like an idiot, but what is with all the web mail stuff? I don't have a web mail user I.D. or password. The pop-up and the web page don't tell you how to get one either. Sounds like a great idea and I would love to help but I don't know how.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 20, 2006)

Didn't work for me either. Try this.

 http://helpcollectors.com/


----------



## Helpcollectors (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello

 Thank you foryour interest
 Please click on "Become an Author" link or click here:
http://www.helpcollectors.com/authors/register

 Let me know if you still experience problems.

 Best Regards
 Linda,


----------

